# Printing on vinyl with epson 1400 or 1800?



## Terry W (Oct 8, 2008)

I just picked up a new Epson 1400 printer the other day and was thinking of getting another for dye sub. New $200. But my question is this:

Is it possible to print to sign vinyl with either the 1400 or 1800 printer. I would like to make a few bumper stickers and also some stickers to put on the bottom of my sand carved items with company information on it.

Thanks for any advise.


Terry


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you cannot print on vinyl with either printer...well maybe with solvent ink...not sure, but overall I would say no. If I am wrong post the response here so I can take my foot out of my mouth


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

You can buy pigment inkjet vinyl, but it wont last long like solvent ink or be as durable, water-scratch-cleaner-uv resistant.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't know if this helps, but you might try www papilio.com they seem to have some type of printable vinyl.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hows the foot taste Charles? there are a few vinyls with a coating that accepts both pigment and some dye inks. Heck, the opaque transfers are just that. Some sort of vinyl with some coating.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I was reading on another forum that they're using the matte printable vinyl with their pigment inks and then laminating them. I have not tried yet but their reviews say they stand up well. Or they say you can spray with frog juice but noone had tried that.


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for this info, I was thinking of using my Epson 1400 to print on vinyl. Ill try the one from papilio.com. I already saw a guy using that kinda vinyl with an Epson WF 1100 and it worked very nice. I know this is an old thread!!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a request for bumper stickers. From reading threads and posts, frog juice keeps coming up but no one has tried it yet. Has anyone? if so, what did you print on and how were the results. I have pigment ink only.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I tried some of this Waterproof self adhesive inkjet vinyl and used the clear acrylic enamel spray for a top coat and after about 4 months the edges is curling up.

Was suggested today that I try clear vinyl over the top of it. This could possibly work but now your looking at more money.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

This is how they look after just laying here. They even starting lifting on a glass surface they are stuck on.
So I would steer clear of this, unless we try the clear vinyl on top instead of the enamel.

Oh BTW. the enamel works great on the water slide decal paper.


----------



## soultrain (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the picture, Dennis. I've been considering purchasing the Papilio waterproof self-adhesive vinyl sheets.

I have a question about the spray though: exactly what "clear acrylic enamel spray" did you use? Was it the one provided through hyaz.com? Or was it from another place? I'm trying to identify if nearly _all_ sprays will have that effect, or just a few. Thanks.


----------

